# Lieferprobleme Siemens



## ducati (20 Februar 2018)

Hallo,

aktuell ist es kaum noch möglich, Projekte mit Siemens zu realisieren. Wir warten momentan schon 2,5 Monate auf ET200SP Komponenten.

Wie geht Ihr mit dem Problem um?

Gibt's nen Großhändler, welcher viel auf Lager hat?

Kann man beim Siemens irgendwie die Lieferzeit verkürzen, Bestellung per express mit Mehrkosten o.ä.?

Wir bauen nur Sonderanlagen, von daher kann man nicht langfristig Materialbedarf planen. Im Prinzip kommt aus dem EPLAN erst die benötigte Menge heraus, aber dann soll eigentlich schon 3 Tage später der Schaltschrankbau beginnen...


Keine Ahnung, wie das weitergehen soll.

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Februar 2018)

Ich habe auch die Tage erst drei Analogeingabebaugruppen bei Siemens bestellt ( Mall ). Dann wurde mir mitgeteilt,
dass diese 50 Tage Lieferzeit haben. Standardbaugruppe 7KB02.

Woanders kaufen ist für mich schlecht, da es dort teurer ist.

Ich verbaue mittlerweile viele Beckhoff Baugruppen und muss sagen, dass dort diese Lieferdauer Standard ist ( 4-6 Wochen ).
Auf der SPS-Drives gelobte man Besserung, jetzt zwei Jahre später hat sich daran noch nichts geändert. Ebenfalls wurde mir
dort mittgeteilt, dass ich mich in dringenden Fällen direkt an einen Kontakt wenden kann und dann per Express ein Teil bevorzugt
geschickt wird. Aufgrund eines Ausfalles musste ich dies vor zwei Monaten nutzen. Also angerufen, ich brauche dies DRINGEND
Antwort: Haben wir leider nicht im Lager, 4-6 Wochen Lieferzeit. Also bei EBAY in OVP gekauft :-(


----------



## ducati (20 Februar 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also bei EBAY in OVP gekauft :-(



Ich bin auch schon fast so weit, mir n bissl was privat zu bestellen und dann per Ebay zum doppelten Preis zu verkaufen.

Aber mal im Ernst, ist wie zu DDR-Zeiten wo auch sofort alles gekauft wurde, sobald was im Regal stand, egal ob man's grad braucht oder nicht.

Woanders kaufen würden wir machen, wenn sich der Mehrpreis in Grenzen hält.

Gruß.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (20 Februar 2018)

Hallo

Um welche Baugruppen handelt es sich ?


----------



## M-Ott (21 Februar 2018)

Ich habe den Eindruck, das betrifft zur Zeit beinahe alle SPS-Komponenten, baureihenübergreifend.


----------



## Zersch (21 Februar 2018)

> Gibt's nen Großhändler, welcher viel auf Lager hat?



Ich hatte letzten Monat das identische Problem.
Wir sind hier fündig geworden und hatten die Komponenten innerhalb von 3 Tagen hier.

https://www.euautomation.com/

Grüße


----------



## ducati (21 Februar 2018)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Um welche Baugruppen handelt es sich ?



Vor allem die ET200SP Sockel (6ES7193-6BP00-0BA0) machen ein Problem. Wenn man wenigstens die hätte, könnte der Schaltschrankbau schonmal arbeiten...

Ich hatte zwar ins Blaue hinaus vor über 2 Monaten schonmal 300Stck geordert, aber selbst die sind noch nicht da. Von den fehlenden 50, die ich vor ner Woche bestellt habe ganz zu schweigen...

Ein Krampf.

euautomation hat die auch nicht auf Lager...

Gruß.


----------



## vollmi (21 Februar 2018)

ducati schrieb:


> Vor allem die ET200SP Sockel (6ES7193-6BP00-0BA0) machen ein Problem. Wenn man wenigstens die hätte, könnte der Schaltschrankbau schonmal arbeiten...



Genau das. Ich meine, das sind doch Universalkomponenten die jeder braucht. Da müsste Siemens Hallenweise an lager haben.Das man eine ultra selten gebrauchte Baugruppe grad nicht an Lager hat kann ich ja verstehen, aber Terminalmodule?
Da hat doch bei Siemens irgendeiner befunden, wir produzieren Just in Time und sparen Lagerkosten.

mfG René


----------



## SPS-freak1 (21 Februar 2018)

Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an Zukaufkomponenten? Vielleicht hat auch Phönix Probleme mit den Teilen.
Aber bei Servogetrieben ist es auch nicht besser. Aktuell 12 Wochen Lieferzeit. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Februar 2018)

Vielleicht haben die Jungs ihre Logistigzentren auf TIA ummigriert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Februar 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die Jungs ihre Logistigzentren auf TIA ummigriert.



Das könnte so einiges erklären, die Base Units sind nicht mehr mit
der Verpackung Kompatibel, ein immigrieren auf die Verpackungen
der Terminal Module vom Programm ET200s hat das System zum
Absturz gebracht. Aber es wurde ein Absturzbericht an die Endwickler 
gesendet, das Problem wird bei der nächsten Version behoben, die
auf der SPS-Drives vorgestellt wird und zu Ostern des Folge Jahres
ausgeliefert.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Februar 2018)

In der Elektronik-Branche liest man häufig von knappen Bauteilen:

http://www.elektroniknet.de/markt-t...uteilverknappung-bremsen-wachstum-150292.html

Soll besonders Leistungselektronik und Speicherbauteile betreffen. DDR4-Ram kostet derzeit das dreifache im Vergleich zu "guten Zeiten".


----------



## Fabpicard (22 Februar 2018)

ducati schrieb:


> ET200SP Sockel (6ES7193-6BP00-0BA0) machen ein Problem.



Gut, >300 Stück glaube ich jetzt nicht, aber ruf doch mal beim Schenck an, dort steht zumindest "auf Lager" 

https://shop.osd-schenck.de/Siemens-6ES7193-6BP00-0BA0

Bis auf 2 Sachen hatte der jetzt zum Glück für eine dringende Nachbestellung alles da, auf die fehlenden paar warte ich jetzt geduldig noch 1,5 Monate auf Siemens 
(Geil, 4 Sockel aber keine Einsätze und 2 Einsätze aber nicht die Sockel dazu  zum Glück meckert hier gerade nur die ET-Anschaltbaugruppe und das Teil dahinter kann noch die Zeit warten...)

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Rofang (22 Februar 2018)

Wir haben Probleme mit Hauptschaltern. 
Man munkelt es liegt an fehlenden Rohstoffen (Kunstoff)

Gruß Rofang


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Februar 2018)

Dies hier könnte auch Teil der Ursache sein:
http://www.elektroniknet.de/markt-t...t-den-planungshorizont-anzupassen-150513.html


----------



## ducati (22 Februar 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dies hier könnte auch Teil der Ursache sein:
> http://www.elektroniknet.de/markt-t...t-den-planungshorizont-anzupassen-150513.html





> [h=1]Es ist Zeit, den Planungshorizont anzupassen![/h]



Vielleicht ist es Zeit, langlebigere Produkte zu entwickeln, zur Not auch mit gesetzlichem/Staatlichen Zwang.

Klar, wenn jeder jedes Jahr sein Handy wegschmeisst, braucht man an allen Stellen, vom Rohstoff bis zum Transportschiff mehr Kapazitäten.

Ansonsten ist natürlich aktuell die Wirtschaft überall am brummen. Klar  dass dann hier und da Engpässe auftreten.

Aber da heutzutage bei fast jedem Projekt mit Pönale zu rechnen ist, kann man sich halt ziemlich auf den Arsch setzen...

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (22 Februar 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die Jungs ihre Logistigzentren auf TIA ummigriert.



Vielleicht sollten die Neuen Werke für die Bauelemente der 1500er mit Siemens 1500er gebaut werden, was aber nicht fertig wurde, da Siemens die 1500er nicht liefern konnte, da die Bauteile für die 1500er in diesen Werken produziert werden sollten.... 

Gruß.


----------



## MW (22 Februar 2018)

Die Infos machen einem ja richtig mut 

Mir hat unser Siemens Vertriebler auch offenbart das es derzeit speziell bei den ET200SP Lieferprobleme gibt, auf einzelne Produkte wollte er sich dabei nicht festlegen. 
Er empfahl uns das wir uns aktuell immer auch an den Großhandel wenden sollen, denn die haben oftmals noch was auf Lager, wenn Siemens selbst nicht liefern kann.

Bisher bekamen wir alle Teile im Notfall immer innerhalb von 24h ins Haus, aber bei einem Sinamics Leistungsteil gabs es vor kurzem auch eine böse Überraschung. 
Da Siemens kein einziges komplettes Ersatzteil irgendwo auftreiben konnte(war allerdings auch kein 0815 Teil), musste das Teil durch ein Reparaturteam Vorort repariert werden, was wohl eher nicht der Standardablauf war.


----------



## ducati (26 Februar 2018)

Heute hat Siemens den für morgen zugesagten Liefertermin mal eben um weitere 4 Wochen nach hinten geschoben!

Die haben nen Knall...


----------



## JesperMP (26 Februar 2018)

Habe gerade eine Menge ET200SP bestellt bei unser Lieferant, Lemwig-Müller.
Alles war auf Lager.
Auf der Webseite sehe ich das viele Module nicht auf Lager sind. Meistens Spezialmodule, aber auch einige mehr "normalen" Module.

Wenn jemand Probleme mit ein Spezifike Modul hat, dann kan ich bei meine Lieferant checken.


----------



## ducati (26 Februar 2018)

Danke,

wir machen jetzt erstmal beim Siemens Vertriebler Dampf. Falls das nichts bringt, werden wir alternative Bezugswege checken. Dann sag ich unserem Einkäufer Bescheidt.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (26 Februar 2018)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine Menge ET200SP bestellt bei unser Lieferant, Lemwig-Müller.
> Alles war auf Lager.



Jetzt ist auch klar warum es woanders nix mehr gibt. Die bauen ein Monopol auf


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (26 Februar 2018)

Ich warte jetzt schon seit Mitte Dezember auf ein 10A Netzteil.. Liefertermin Mitte März.. Ich hab erst gedacht, das mich der Lieferant veraschen wollte.

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Februar 2018)

Irgendwann werden die Teile wohl so in der Art verkauft:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtQtjFpgmqg


----------



## ducati (7 März 2018)

Für die erste Teilanlage haben wir jetzt unser Material zusammen. Keine Ahnung, wer jetzt daraufhin seine Komponenten nicht bekommen hat .

Für die 2. Teilanlage, die doppelt so groß ist, hat jetzt Siemens offiziell verkündet, dass wir keine Komponenten in absehbarer Zeit bekommen werden...

so viel dazu.


----------



## magier (7 März 2018)

ducati schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Für die 2. Teilanlage, die doppelt so groß ist, hat jetzt Siemens offiziell verkündet, dass wir keine Komponenten in absehbarer Zeit bekommen werden...
> 
> so viel dazu.




D.H. Auftrag Storniert oder wie ?


----------



## ducati (7 März 2018)

nee, entweder auf ET200S umschwenken oder von x Lieferanten zusammenbestellen, was grad irgendwo auf Lager ist...

Gruß.


----------



## magier (8 März 2018)

Nein, ich meinte, ob Siemens den Auftrag Storniert hat bzw ein Alternativ Angebot geschickt hat.


----------



## ducati (9 März 2018)

nö, aber es gibt Liefertermine irgendwann im Mai, welche auch ständig noch weiter nach hinten rutschen... Und die Aussage, dass man auf ET200S wechseln sollte, wenn man belastbare Liefertermine braucht...


----------



## acid (9 März 2018)

ducati schrieb:


> Und die Aussage, dass man auf ET200S wechseln sollte, wenn man belastbare Liefertermine braucht...



Und belastbare Terminalmodule *ROFL*


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 März 2018)

Diese Meldung habe ich von meinem Siemens-Vertriebler bekommen:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2018)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Diese Meldung habe ich von meinem Siemens-Vertriebler bekommen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 40723



Haben wir auch vor 2 Wochen bekommen, der Vetriebler sagte das jetzt
alle Kunden Nervös werden, bestellen und dadurch die Allgemein Situation 
noch verschlechtern.
Für Siemens ist das natürlich ein tolle Umsatzkurbel.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2018)

ET200 SP Base Unit vorraussichtlich wieder ab Lager lieferbar Dezember 2018

Hallo?!?!?!


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 März 2018)

Und das ist jetzt erst einmal die Wunschvorstellung von Siemens...


----------



## vollmi (10 März 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ET200 SP Base Unit vorraussichtlich wieder ab Lager lieferbar Dezember 2018!



Und was soll man mit dem Rest? Wenn man keine base units bekommt?
dann kann man sich die et200sp ja sparen.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (10 März 2018)

Hallo

das macht S damit auch andere Hersteller mal was verkaufen 

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen ?


----------



## JesperMP (15 Oktober 2018)

Erlebt ihr z.Z. auch massive Lieferprobleme ?
S7-1500 CPUs erst ab 22.11 ?
ET200SP I/O erst ab 15.12 ??


----------



## Ph3niX (15 Oktober 2018)

Hier ebenso
ET 200S -> sechs Wochen Lieferzeiten


----------



## Bits_And_More (16 Oktober 2018)

Das Problem haben auch andere Hersteller. Als Grund wird der Beschaffungsmarkt für das SPS Innenleben genannt. Da scheint aktuell alles ziemlich chaotisch zu sein und auch Siemens kriegt keine / zu wenig Teile. Zudem soll das ganze auch stark volatil sein, mal sind es diese Bauteile, mal diese...

Nebenbei: Einzelne Lieferanten in einem grossen Pharmaprojekt hatten auf die geforderten Kabel 52 Wochen Lieferzeit, da scheinen 6 Wochen gleich nichts mehr


----------



## ducati (16 Oktober 2018)

Bis zu den Bauherren, Terminplanern, Bauleitern hat sich die Problematik aber noch nicht rumgesproche. Bloed nur wenn Poenale an dem Projekt haengt...
Da ist in den letzten 2 Jahren ein kleines Zusatzproblem auf der Baustelle dazu gekommen. Zusaetzlich zu der Arbeit die man sonst schon so hat...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Oktober 2018)

Die Lieferzeit ist in der Tat ein Problem ( nicht nur bei Siemens, bei Beckhoff sieht es auch nicht anders aus ).

Wir bestellen aktuell bei einer neuen Anlage schon grob vor der E-Planung. Außerdem haben wir unseren Lagerbestand erhöht.

Anders geht es bei uns momentan nicht.


----------



## Rofang (16 Oktober 2018)

Ich arbeite bei einem mittelständischen Unternehmen mit eigener Elektronik.

Wir haben die selben Probleme bei der Bauteilbeschaffung. Bei Spulen wurde der Liefertermin mal eben um 6 Monate nach hinten geschoben. Um kurzfristig überhaupt liefern zu können wurden 5000 Spulen dann für den 40-fachen Preis gekauft. Das betrifft aktuell alle möglichen Bauteile. Es wird wohl auch kurzfristig nicht besser werden. Die Prognosen sagen dass diese Probleme bis Ende 2019 anhalten werden.

Hilft wohl nur die Lager zu füllen mit dem was man bekommt..

Gruß Rofang


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Oktober 2018)

Für alle Interessierten:
https://www.elektroniknet.de/markt-...-und-lieferzeiten-aus-absurdistan-158709.html


----------



## Inerax (19 Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht hier:
https://www.radwell.de
http://www.mercateo.com/kw/et200/et200.html


----------

